# 10 Precious Poodle Products for People



## PetGuide.com

For those who have Poodles, the standards are pretty high (pun intended). When it comes to gifting them, it’s either go big (or miniature… or toy) or go home!

1. Poodle Power









We’re on the highhhhwayyyy to…. Poodletown?

Available at Yizzam.

2. Door Mat








Welcome to our humble abode, where Poodles drink from porcelain fountains and pets are received every 5 minutes.

Get yours at Amazon.

3. Grille Ornament









What better way to tell the world you’re the proud over of a Poodle than stamping it over everything you own!

Snag yours at Amazon.

4. Light-up Poodle









Don’t limit yourself to putting up this bad boy on holidays alone, because it would look fan-freakin-tabulous indoors at any time of the year.

Amazon has got you covered.


5. Pooch Bag









Scramble through your makeup bag in style with this fly cosmetic pouch.

Available at Nordstrom.

6. Pillow










Add some much-needed pizazz to your home decor with this graphic poodle pillow.

Get yours at Amazon.

7. Binder










Keep all your important documentation nestled safely in this chic poodle binder.

Stock up at Zazzle.

8. Toaster










Ask yourself: Do you like poodles and do you need to replace your toaster? If both are positive, you are most welcome for the introduction.

Get toastin’ at Amazon.

9. Card Holder









Get your pooch to hold your business cards – without all the slobber!

Available at Amazon.

10. Bird Feeder









This bird feeder is extra ironic if Fluffy likes to chase after the birds!

Get this bird feeder in many other colors at Amazon.

~Petguide.com


----------

